# Water based Epoxy



## Workaholic

I have a 3 car garage floor to do and priced it for 2 part epoxy, I figured I would use the solvent based epoxy but now am wondering about the WB. 
I keep hearing all this stuff about how great the water based epoxy is selling. I want to know if anyone has much experience with the stuff? I am concerned about durability, does the stuff hold up? The product I am considering is H&C from SW. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## NEPS.US

Ive used alot of it and like it. It is very durable and I have checked garages I coated over a year ago and they look great. It's really how well you clean and etch. 1 kit per bay per coat and I recommend two coats. If you broadcast sprinkes add one coat of clear.

Check your pricing too ....I think my price has dropped down to around $60 per kit ....used to be $90


----------



## Workaholic

Thanks, good to know. SW has the kit on sale right now for 33.00 I need a few kits. 
What kind of clear are you running on top?


----------



## NEPS.US

Workaholic said:


> Thanks, good to know. SW has the kit on sale right now for 33.00 I need a few kits.
> What kind of clear are you running on top?


$33 wow ....time to stock up!!

http://www.hcconcrete.com/products/shield-crete-epoxy/glaze/index.jsp


----------



## Workaholic

If you do a lot of garage floors I would definitly stock up. I am meeting with the lady tomorrow to see if these H&C colors will work for her. 
lol They have the clear on the brochure that I am looking at. 
If I can sell her on one of these four colors then I will give the WB a shot. 

So you recommend the same cleaning and prep that you would use for the solvent base?


----------



## NEPS.US

Workaholic said:


> If you do a lot of garage floors I would definitly stock up. I am meeting with the lady tomorrow to see if these H&C colors will work for her.
> lol They have the clear on the brochure that I am looking at.
> If I can sell her on one of these four colors then I will give the WB a shot.
> 
> So you recommend the same cleaning and prep that you would use for the solvent base?


 
Yes. Rinse well.


----------



## Workaholic

I appreciate the feedback NEPS.


----------



## FL.BM.DEALER

Insl-X Water Base two part epoxy GARAGE GUARD - NO CLEAR NEEDED

Check with your dealers to see if they have the industrial colorants to tint custom colors, otherwise you are stuck with the factory choices.

http://insl-x.com/viewProd.asp?prodID=179

We do extremely well with this product here in FL - Contractor price per gallon kit usually goes for around $50-$60, (Optional color chips to brodcast in)


----------



## Workaholic

FL.BM.DEALER said:


> Insl-X Water Base two part epoxy GARAGE GUARD - NO CLEAR NEEDED
> 
> Check with your dealers to see if they have the industrial colorants to tint custom colors, otherwise you are stuck with the factory choices.
> 
> http://insl-x.com/viewProd.asp?prodID=179
> 
> We do extremely well with this product here in FL - Contractor price per gallon kit usually goes for around $50-$60, (Optional color chips to brodcast in)


That is for 250 sqft right. Basically all the kits are about the same general price it seems. 
I bought the H&C product from SW today with 2 gallons of glaze to go on top. I was a little peaved beacuse they quoted me the wrong price yesterday and so it ended up being 52 a kit x 3 kits plus 2 gallons of clear at 40 a gallon. Still fit into the amount i budgeted for material though.


----------



## NEPS.US

Pics please


----------



## NACE

FL.BM.DEALER said:


> Insl-X Water Base two part epoxy GARAGE GUARD - NO CLEAR NEEDED
> 
> Check with your dealers to see if they have the industrial colorants to tint custom colors, otherwise you are stuck with the factory choices.
> 
> http://insl-x.com/viewProd.asp?prodID=179
> 
> We do extremely well with this product here in FL - Contractor price per gallon kit usually goes for around $50-$60, (Optional color chips to brodcast in)


this is a great product. It is a water based amine aduct which is the same generic resin used in 100% Solids Epoxies. Amines are much harder, more chemical and abrasion resistant than the acrylic epoxy or waterbased poly amide epoxies contained in most homeowner type kits. We have installed this system with great success when humidity puts you out of spec on a solvent based epoxy to avoid blush.


----------



## Workaholic

NEPS.US said:


> Pics please


I have the job scheduled for towards the end of next week but bought the material while it was on sale. I will post some pics when I do the job. 
It is just going to be your basic beige floor with flakes and glaze.


----------



## RCP

Sean, how did this work out? Need to bid a NC garage, big 3 bay.


----------



## Workaholic

Why would I have posted this thread in the introductions? 

The product worked well. I took NEPS advice and etched the floor with the muratic rather than use their cleaning powder, You might want to use the cleaning powder if there is much oil drops on the floor though. 
Took me 4 kits to do 750sqft. I would also recommend buying some extra flakes and mixing them all together so they are more uniform and will be able to go on a little heavier that way. 
Also if you use the flakes the sealing glaze is a must and i would recommend it anyways. 

I failed to follow through with snapping a few pics but might be going back there when it warms back up to seal some decorative concrete and will try to remember to snap some off. 
That is my biggest problem with pics is my follow through. I have a lot of in the middle of jobs and no final pics or final pics without much begining.


----------



## PaintinNC

Even though the kit says you don't have to etch, trust me you do. You can have peeling issues if you don't open those pores.


----------



## Woody

Another perfect thread....with a happy ending.

What did you charge ?


----------



## JAPaint

Our pastor's wife bought a few of these kits to use in the kitchen and storage areas of a new church building and for the most part it has held up, but there is one area where a good bit of sliding occurs that hasn't held up and is back to bare concrete after about 6 months.
I say this, not faulting the kit, I'm sure it wasn't designed/intended for this particular use, but to say that only the cleaning powder was used, no etching at all. I'm quite sure if the etching had been done that it wouldn't have failed so early.
With that being said, I would definitely recommend and advise to etch the concrete. It's worth the extra effort and not worth taking the chance of premature failure.


----------



## Wolverine

If you are looking for 'Cheap' then solvent based or waterbased is a good option. If you are interested in giving your customer something that will last then you should be looking at 100% solids.


----------

